#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-31
<BellusrLorez> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 yes hello, timecop here.  irc.efnet.org #linuxwarez owns you kids.
<freeLorezasm> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 yes hello, timecop here.  irc.efnet.org #linuxwarez owns you kids.
<SunosNeuro> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 yes hello, timecop here.  irc.efnet.org #linuxwarez owns you kids.
<nullNet> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 yes hello, timecop here.  irc.efnet.org #linuxwarez owns you kids.
<sunoscvsworm> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 yes hello, timecop here.  irc.efnet.org #linuxwarez owns you kids.
<elly> elky
<elly> elky, did you op me by accident? :P
<elky> elly, nope, it was quciker than checking if you were op here
<elly> oh :P
<elly> I'm going to clean out all those bans you set and just leave webchat banned for now, okay?
<elky> yep
<dholbach> good morning
<merriam> How should I go about joining #ubuntu-women?
<rww> merriam: I just sent you an invite, try joining again
<elky> i sent him one too
<merriam> rww, elky, thanks
<AlanBell> 4.46%
<Tm_T> what's the progress?
<AlanBell> 557:26
<AlanBell> down from 4.55% last month
<elly> what is that, AlanBell?
<Tm_T> not alarming, as I suppose it's because of not losing women but gaining more men
<AlanBell> 11 more chaps
<Tm_T> elly: ubuntu members, men:women
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers
<elly> oh, I see
<rww> Tm_T: indeed. I have a hard time with my thoughts on these statistics because of that
<czajkowski> I wonder did we lose any women at all recently though
<AlanBell> yes, there were 27, there are now 26
<Tm_T> oh
<AlanBell> rww:  ubuntu is growing, if the demographics grow at distorted rates then they will be further distorted
<AlanBell> ubuntu isn't growing any faster than it has been tbh
<czajkowski> so some women are not renewing their membership more than we gained men this month tbh
<AlanBell> it has been roughly 10 members/month forever. This month there were 11
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I don't think that was this month
<rww> i'd be interested in seeing renewal stats in general, actually. dunno how feasible it is, though
<AlanBell> not very feasible given the way the launchpad api works
<czajkowski> membership meeting tomorrow night also
<AlanBell> ok, but that is June
<rww> AlanBell: yeah, that's what I suspected
<czajkowski> hmmmm
<AlanBell> czajkowski: not seeing any women on the agenda for the membership board
<czajkowski> there aren't any
<AlanBell> apart from Eleanor Chen in the Asia Pacific list
 * JanC needs to ask a bunch of people in .be to join u-w
<czajkowski> just wondering why folks decide not to renew theirs tbh
<AlanBell> it is just one person, who could tell us if she wanted to
<AlanBell> I guess generally it is people who drift away from Ubuntu and do other stuff and don't bother to renew
<rww> czajkowski: because they don't feel like a part of Ubuntu any more, I guess
<rww> either because they drift away or because they dislike some specific action
<rww> (PulseAudio being one that was on Planet recently)
<czajkowski> rww: aye saw that one, found that a tad sad tbh and a bit OTT
<rww> same
<rww> although apparently the entire post being in bold was an accident
<AlanBell> actually I may have made an error
<AlanBell> yay, back to 27
<AlanBell> so currently 4.63%
<AlanBell> max was 4.8%
<AlanBell> and next time someone "expires" I will check to see if they actually just renamed their launchpad profile
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-01
<Pendulum> I got an e-mail from someone who'd read the interview on fride letting me know about foss groups/events in NYC, kinda too bad I'm not still there
<Pendulum> (although I knew of most of them)
<maco> i saw two people expire instead of extend this week
<maco> there are no women on the americas agenda either
<maco> (weren't last week and not yet for this month)
<elky> detrate, yeah, sorry, typo
<detrate> ^_^
<detrate> I thought it was a bit empty when I joined "projects"
<elky> should forward now
<Mamarok> what the... I can't join the other channel anymore, where I am ano op, any ideas?
<elly> Mamarok: /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-women
<Mamarok> which makes no sens, if everytime I log off I have to ivite myself in again, something is wrong in the settings
<hypatia> Mamarok: that's how it works when a channel is invite-only :/
<hypatia> even if you're an op
<hypatia> you have to get chanserv to invite you
<Mamarok> oh my, I will forget to join half of the time, guess why I set autojoins...
<rww> Mamarok: You should be able to get in without an invite now, assuming that you're identified first, and that I did it right.
<Mamarok> well, I am always identified, and I was not able to join, luckily I am ops in the -invite channel and was able to
<Mamarok> so somrthing is wrong in the settings
<elly> here, I'll invex you
<rww> elly: I just did
<rww> Mamarok: yes, I just set it
<Mamarok> elly: I am in, I invited myself, but still, I should be able to autojoin,as I am identified before I join any channel
<Mamarok> ok, let's se if that works again
<dholbach> good morning
<zz_> 怎么都是英文
<maco> zz_: english channel
<zz_> zhe ge zen me yong de
<AlanBell> !cn
<ubot4> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zz_> thank you
<elky> hi :)
<AlanBell> how come http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers is showing as an immutable page for me even though I am logged in?
<elly> wiki's locked due to ongoing vandalism
<AlanBell> ah, so it is
<AlanBell> not great during testimonial period of the leadership process
<elky> It's been a fun day.
<AlanBell> oh well, no hurry, I will edit it after half term ends and the silly people go back to school
<AlanBell> gah, and the totally non-silly people who happen to be still at school :-)
<AlanBell> this is what I was going to add http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uwgraph.png
<summers> i would like to invite everyone to my new ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-faggots
<summers> +o for everyone
<elky> hmm, who expired?
<summers> hi elky
<AlanBell> elky: nobody expired
<elky> immune from trolling i see.
<AlanBell> yeah, ok :-)
<rww> it's percentage, so more men -> line goes down
<rww> nice graph, AlanBell :)
<elky> rww, ah right
<AlanBell> although I thought someone had, it was a profile rename
<AlanBell> hypatia turned into a man for a month or two before I noticed :-)
<elky> hehe
<vish> AlanBell: what graph is that?  increasing users/..?
<rww> vish: percentage of Ubuntu Members that are female as a function of time
<vish> rww: yeah , thats what i thought , but why are there dips? are there people who stop using Ubuntu ?
<vish> rww: grr , nvm , it percentage :D
<vish> its*
<AlanBell> vish: yeah it is a percentage and there are 10 new people per month on average
<AlanBell> so to maintain a flat line at 5% would require half a woman per month
<AlanBell> or one every two months if you prefer
<vish> AlanBell: pretty impressive that the *percentage* is on the raise
<vish> rise*
<AlanBell> curiously it isn't really since we started measuring it
<elky> AlanBell, I do prefer women whole.
<AlanBell> the graph goes back to 2005 where it really was zero for 6 months
<rww> of course. if you measure a thing, you change it!
<elky> Men too. Much less messy.
<vish> lol!
<AlanBell> so one of my theories on the graph is that Ubuntu actually does quite well in terms of the structures and standards in place
<AlanBell> however Ubuntu didn't start from scratch
<AlanBell> it was seeded in 2005 with a bunch of people from the debian community
<elky> I think the consistancy of what membership is has been the biggest virtue
<elky> some projects flipflop all over the place
<elky> AlanBell, the structure/standards/governance has little to do with the debian roots though
<AlanBell> the initial population does though
<AlanBell> I think
<elky> Not really if you take the average Debian contributor in to account.
<elky> Debian people are wonderful, but the community stuff is a completely beast.
<elky> er, completely /different/ beast
<AlanBell> yeah, I don't know much about it tbh, all I see is the graph starting from zero
<lun_> hi
<AlanBell> hi
<elky> hi
<AlanBell> ah lun_ left
<elky> Yes. I wouldn't be too worried if I were you.
<AlanBell> I will get over it
<AlanBell> there are a few pages on the wiki that link to dead places on ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> notably links to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/council
<AlanBell> I would fix them if the wiki wasn't locked
<nigelb> AlanBell: nice disguie spammer :D
<nigelb> kidding :p
<AlanBell> :-)
<AlanBell> I have been fixing the factoids
<AlanBell> !member
<ubot4> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<AlanBell> yup, that one is done now
<AlanBell> I did a search on wiki.ubuntu.com and that is an eating the elephant sized task to fix
<AlanBell> wiki.ubuntu-women.org looks to be a small pony sized problem
<nigelb> AlanBell: ask akgraner to get you editing rights.  I think a few people can edit.
<nigelb> or ask one of the sysadmins for rights
<akgraner> I have emailed elmo already :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: \0/
<akgraner> as soon as I know something I'll let everyone know - I know it's a but of a hassle but we'll keep them locked for a little while longer sorry for any frustrations or in convenience this causes anyone, please keep of list of things/pages that needs updating and again as soon as I know something I will let everyone know
<nigelb> Actually, its a less inconveience locked up.
<pleia2> akgraner, elky and I all have admin there, so we can still edit pages
<AlanBell> thats fine, the main reason I mentioned things here was to get them in the logs and visible to other people so I don't forget
<pleia2> just let us know :)
<AlanBell> general edits can wait, however the testimonials may be an issue if it stays locked
<pleia2> ah, true
<akgraner> hmmm -
<akgraner> well we can unlock and just take shifts watching them? or - want me to move them to wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> or ask people to put testimonials on our wiki.ubuntu.com pages
<AlanBell> surely the wiki can be locked from anonymous edits
<pleia2> (no need to move everything, I think)
<pleia2> AlanBell: these people had lp accounts, they weren't anonymous
<AlanBell> oh :-(
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm on call now but let me know if you need me to do anything
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks, I think we're ok for now (and I'm at work anyway)
<airurando_> Hello akgraner and elky
<czajkowski> airurando_: hey
<czajkowski> jsut to let folks know airurando_ daughter Orla won the 1st prize
<airurando_> Yes I'm logged in through webchat so not familiar with setup.
<AlanBell> hi airurando_
<AlanBell> I have an Orla too
<airurando_> Hi AlanBell
<maco> is that a popular name these days?
<akgraner> hi airurando_ !
<AlanBell> it is an irish name, reasonably popular I think
<AlanBell> I had never heard of it 8 years ago
<airurando_> Just wanted to say a very big thank you again to all the folks in here especially akgraner, elky and czajkowski.
<akgraner> airurando_, you are very welcome!  it was very exciting for all of us as well
<airurando_> AlanBell not as popular as you might think.  Orlaith is possibly the more popular gaelic spelling
<czajkowski> we do like to support our team members :)
<AlanBell> I think there are three Orlas in the primary school that Orla goes to
<AlanBell> in Surrey
<airurando_> akgraner She can't wait to get the interview questions.
<czajkowski> and orla is coming along to the next Ubuntu hour
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> That is awesome!
<airurando_> AlanBell that is amazig.  Never thought it was so popular.
<MichelleQ> congrats airurando_
<czajkowski> airurando_: when orla get her laptop you'll have to show her IRC so she can log on in here
<airurando_> Thanks MichelleQ
<airurando_> czajkowski will do
<AlanBell> there is #ubuntu-youth too for the younglings
<czajkowski> didnt know that
<MichelleQ> neither did I
 * airurando_ didn't know that either
<airurando_> AlanBell: what age profile hangs out in #ubuntu-youth?
<AlanBell> no idea, I am too old!
<AlanBell> issyl0: ^^
<airurando_> Fair point
<airurando_> I promise I will get Orla to log in to this channel as one of her first tasks with the Terra A20.
<czajkowski> good stuff
<czajkowski> akgraner: I shall taake a photo of orla at the hour ;)
<airurando_> once again heartfelt thanks to all.  I’m sure this competition will grow year on year.
<czajkowski> aye should be good again next year
<airurando_> It is a great advocacy tool
<airurando_> must dash, bye for now.
<valorie> haha, AlanBell - "younglings" has an enhanced meaning for Rob't Jordan fans
<valorie> ;-)
<AlanBell> oh?
<AlanBell> it was a starwars reference
<valorie> hmmm, I don't recall that one
<valorie> googling....
<AlanBell> Anakin went to the Jedi temple and killed all the younglings as he turned to the dark side
<rww> ah, it's from the prequels that I didn't watch ;P
<valorie> me either
<AlanBell> they are the children who are strong in the force and have the potential to become Jedi
<valorie> the Younglings in the Wheel of Time series are a sort of youth army
<valorie> created out of one of the conflicts
<valorie> these young men are also powerful, or have the potential
<AlanBell> googling....
<valorie> so it's a nice ring to it
<AlanBell> http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jedi_Initiate there is a page all about them on "Wookieepedia"
<AlanBell> and I was being species neutral, how about that for political correctness!
<valorie> oops, this should have been in the other chan
<valorie> sorry
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-02
<pleia2> akgraner: taking your fridge/blog post and copying to the wiki so we can update it for WPD winners - somehow the date "2008" got in there rather than 2010 for the date of Jono's cast
<pleia2> "Jono Bacon announced the winners of the 1st Annual Ubuntu Women World Play Day competition via his UStreamTV cast on Friday, May 28th 2008"
<pleia2> 2008 wasn't a great year, don't make me go back!
<maco> im guessing it was from the number 28 :P
<rww> The wiki also still says "GO SUBMIT YOUR VOTES! for the World Play Day Competition." on the front page, if you're taking edit requests ;P
<Pendulum> and akgraner's pain medication
<pleia2> rww: yep, I'm writing this page so I can update all that :)
<rww> oh, okay :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah please fix anything that is broken ;-)
<akgraner> or am I the only one who can fix it
<pleia2> I am a fridge admin, I can probably fix the fridge post
<pleia2> I'm putting 2010 on the fridge version (just uploading pictures now)
<akgraner> ok cool
<akgraner> thank you
<akgraner> I wonder how that got there
<akgraner> jeez I better check my blog
<akgraner> pleia2, well that would explain it
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/06/01/the-motivational-drivers-and-barriers-of-volunteers-in-open-source-communities/
<akgraner> but wonder why no one saw that before now - sigh
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> bbiab
<pleia2> fixed on the fridge, and we now have http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay/Winners2010
<pleia2> and updated the front page of our wiki
<pleia2> elky: do we want to upload all submission to a page on the wiki so it's not forever referencing your site?
<pleia2> (dumped in an images/wpd101/ directory off of ubuntu-women.org itself is fine too)
<pleia2> er, images/wpd2010 too
<pleia2> we're all so great with numbers here
<elky> elky, eventually yes
<pleia2> eventually is an acceptable answer :)
<elky> also,
 * elky hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> for all your work this weekend! sorry I wasn't around, darn life getting in the way
<pleia2> but my storage units are all primed, they look lovely and much less like concrete dungeons
<elky> yep, how's the painting going?
<elky> whee
<pleia2> next weekend the real painting!
<LowResolution> why did Ubunterd 10.04 have to break Intel video support?
<JanC> Ubuntu didn't break intel video
<LowResolution> well
<LowResolution> it worked before
<LowResolution> what kind of project are you broads running here anyways
<pleia2> LowResolution: please don't call us "broads", and the project information is in the /topic
<LowResolution> boring
<LowResolution> r u nude
<MichelleQ> oh yay
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: can I PM you for a sec?
<valorie> nude computing, ha
<Pendulum> apparently he's in quite a few channels
<Pendulum> and I suspect getting banned one-by-one in them
<nigelb> lol
<Pendulum> although in the other one I'm in he then confused us all by calling me a "berd"
<Pendulum> which as far as I can tell is a region in Armenia
<valorie> perhaps he meant bard
<valorie> :-)
<Pendulum> I suspect he can't spell "bird", but I'll take "bard" :-)
<valorie> lol
<Pendulum> oh, no, urban dictionary has proved me wrong. there are several slang meanings, not all negative and not all inappropriate
<Pendulum> I think I shall assume he was calling me a book nerd
 * Pendulum nods
<MichelleQ> Pendulum: yes maam
<valorie> berd/bard would be a good mix
<valorie> a bird berd bard, even more so
<valorie> lol
<MichelleQ> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<issyl0> airurando_, AlanBell: no one hangs out in #ubuntu-youth ;)
<issyl0> Pendulum: !
<issyl0> Pendulum: ping me when you're around please.
<issyl0> :)
<AlanBell> issyl0: interesting. Do you think that is something that needs fixing?
<issyl0> AlanBell: yes.
<issyl0> Definitely.
<AlanBell> ok, is there any background on #ubuntu-youth and what it is for, age ranges, aims etc?
<elky> Yeah, it definitely does. There's been a few attempts, but it mostly turns in to "oh, you're a teen with your own computer and your parents let you install linux? me too!" followed by twiddling of thumbs, rinse, repeat
<elky> AlanBell, it appeared after one of the first ubuntu-women open week sessions. I think the one dinda was scheduled for but I held because she got caught in traffic or somthing.
<AlanBell> found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuYouth
<AlanBell> teen seems a bit old to me
<elly> I do not see why teens would go there instead of just #ubuntu
<elky> There was a bit of "but im a kid and nobody takes me seriously when i want to help" in the session, so I suggested they start it and the channel quickly appeared. We tried to pull it in to ubuntuforall but that didn't take off either for lack of input
<AlanBell> elly: yeah, or loco channels
<elky> elly, by teens we're talking 13yrolds
<elky> who really do get treated like silly little kids sometimes
<elly> hmm
<elly> okay, I did not have that experience when I was younger and on IRC, but I buy that
<rww> to a certain extent, if they didn't do stuff that made it obvious they were silly little kids...
<rww> although I guess the "don't tell people your age" thing has faded somewhat with the advent of facebook :<
<AlanBell> we don't have much of an issue treating people over the age of about 14 as equals in the loco channels
<elky> well not just that, mockery when "aww, dad says I have to get off the computer now"
<Tm_T> we are talking about this? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-youth
<elky> yes
<Tm_T> hmm, cannot remember why I did join the team, but I believe there was a good reason
<rww> Tm_T: Were you being ironic ;P?
<Tm_T> rww: no, seriously
<AlanBell> the forum says it is for under 18 and there is a how old are you thread http://ubuntuforums.org/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=286
<hypatia> when i was 13 i would go on regular IRC servers with MS Comic Chat
<hypatia> i was a jerk :p
<rww> hah
 * elky tries to refrain
<rww> I was a webforum moderator in a number of places and messed around on h2g2 :\
<elky> issyl0, menza is often on IRC, you could poke him or memoserv him and ask to take over as admin I guess.
<AlanBell> when I was 14 the web was invented
<elky> jpds is also listed as admin
<Tm_T> when I was 14, soviet russia invented you
<Tm_T> ...ok, that didn't come out as intended
<AlanBell> Tm_T: made me laugh
<Tm_T> I often say to little kids who asks my age that I'm 6 and a half years old, as I haven't gone thru pre-school
<AlanBell> so what I would like is a safe space (yes really, one of them) for my kids to talk to other children of geeks like me and you
<AlanBell> I really think that the teenagers should be in the loco channels and if there are issues with that then they should be dealt with
<Tm_T> agreed
<rww> it would be nice to have a space for them. comes with the problem that kids don't make good ops :\
<AlanBell> rww: adult ops
<Tm_T> rww: kids don't have to be ops themselves
<AlanBell> which you can't really do in a teenager channel
<rww> yeah, but that has problems too. kids really like rebelling :(
<rww> but i may be being pessimistic
<Tm_T> usually they don't have to rebel if you get them involved on maintaining the order
<Tm_T> just avoid "olds vs us youngs"
<rww> true
<Tm_T> noone say it would be easy but
<AlanBell> maybe ubuntu-youth is doing OK as it is and what I actually want is ubuntu-younglings
<rww> make sure to set +b anakin!*@* if you do that
<AlanBell> important safety tip, thanks!
<elly> you only want to ban him if he's turned to the dark side, though
<elly> so anakin!*@dark-side.the-force.net
<Tm_T> but he's not anakin when he's on dark side
<AlanBell> issyl0: what do you think?
<AlanBell> err, not about anakin
<rww> probably best to just +b *!*@dark-side.the-force.net, tbh
<rww> they're all a bunch of trolls :(
<issyl0> Ah yes.
<issyl0> Ok
<issyl0> elky: aah
 * issyl0 spoke to him the other day, though not about #u-y.
<czajkowski> issyl0: aloha
<issyl0> czajkowski: hi
<issyl0> czajkowski: I'm just off actually.
 * issyl0 wil be back later.
 * issyl0 has to tidy up
<Pendulum> issyl0: ping
<AlanBell> ]/window 24
<jussi> fail :P
<AlanBell> yes, I am full of it
 * nigelb watches the ping pong game between Pendulum and issyl0 going on over the past few days
<nigelb> wonder if we should get the popcorn ready :p
<Pendulum> that reminds me
<Pendulum> issyl0: did you ever see my pong?
<issyl0> MichelleQ: hha
<issyl0> Erm.
<issyl0> nigelb: haha
<issyl0> Pendulum: hi :)
<Pendulum> or did I miss a response while my net was down?
<issyl0> Pendulum: I did not... :/
<nigelb> Finally, they connect :p
<Pendulum> issyl0: take this to PM?
<issyl0> Pendulum: yep sure
<nigelb> issyl0: Great to see you on full circle btw :)
<issyl0> nigelb: :D
<issyl0> nigelb: thanks
<issyl0> It's great to be on there.  A sense of achievement.  :)
<nigelb> Yes it is. :)
<AlanBell> s/sense of//
<AlanBell> and An rather than A for better grammar
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> elky: pm?
<elky> AlanBell, ok. if im not lucid it's because i'm not well and have slept most of today
<AlanBell> aw hugs
<czajkowski> pleia2: can the site be less.......pink :)
<pleia2> it's tan right now :)
<pleia2> but yeah, it'll be orange and purpley
<czajkowski> pleia2: it looks pink..salmon
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> http://ubuntu.kuzeko.com/wordpress.html has one of the current mock-ups that the website team is working on
<czajkowski> nice kinda looks liek the ubuntu site
<pleia2> yeah, they're shooting for similar but not clone of the ubuntu site
<Dolasilla> nice! :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-results/
<Dolasilla> maybe I was expecting to see something purple as well...
<pleia2> I think I heard somewhere that the purple is more the canonical side, orange is community
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> pleia2: yup
<AlanBell> and dots for technical stuff
<Dolasilla> got it
<Pendulum> was there a proposed design linked somewhere? (my internet has been spotty so I didn't see it if it was :-/)
<pleia2> http://ubuntu.kuzeko.com/wordpress.html and the thread on ubuntu-website: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-June/thread.html
<Pendulum> yeah, just saw it
<Pendulum> yay for not being such a bright orange that it hurts!
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> (that's generally my concern with orange as a colour, a lot of bright ones used for webdesign give me headaches)
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> pleia2, if you look at Mark's Blog from whenever he notes what all the colors and dots etc are supposed to mean :-/
<pleia2> ah, that's where I saw it
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> sorry I don't have the link in front of me
<akgraner> I have to step a way for a few
<akgraner> brb
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> akgraner, ping?
<jussi> elky: she will likely be asleep, no?
<elky> jussi, she's a polyphasic sleeper, so your guess is as good as mine.
<jussi> oh right :D
<elky> Apparently only one of the winners of the competition have been followed up with. I wasn't aware that the other two had been left in the lurch :(
<czajkowski> I'm sure it was an oversight
<czajkowski> not a biggie
<elky> I'm curious as to why one was done but not the others.
<czajkowski> shrugs don't know amber asked me to poke mike re orla so I did. simple reall and not making a big thing out of it
<czajkowski> akgraner: arm is at her so tried to help with mails. don't really see the issue.
<elky> We got a grumpy mail. That's the issue.
<czajkowski> I'm sure it was just an over sight, rather simple to explain to be honest.
<czajkowski> I had just tried to help akgraner as mike is in my loco and I had his contact address to hand, just like to support my loco
<AlanBell> elky: ping
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage did I miss anything from May? (referencing the Jun 4 lines)
<valorie> pleia2: the winners of the playday competition?
<pleia2> yep, that's on there
<valorie> so 'tis
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-05
<elky> AlanBell, pong?
<rww> AlanBell: we need to actually figure out a time for that voting thing, too. I completely forgot about it :S
<AlanBell> rww: ah yes the voteymagig thing
<AlanBell> akgraner: rww any time in the next 14 hours or so would be fine for me
<rww> @now Europe/London
<rww> oh, we don't have ubottu. nvm.
<elky> we have ubot4...
<rww> AlanBell: is it 0700 or 0800 where you are?
<rww> either way, hrm. It's midnight here, I have work from 1100 to 1600, so it would have to be either in the next two hours or between eight hours and ten hours from now.
<AlanBell> rww: it is 08:00
<AlanBell> rww: midnight sounds a bit late to be starting something
<rww> AlanBell: I usually sleep 2am to 10am ;P
<rww> I don't think akgraner's around right now, though, so it might be better to plan something Sunday/next week to make sure we can all do it?
<AlanBell> I wonder why the clone bots don't have the time plugin it is rather handy
<AlanBell> yeah, that sounds like a good plan
<AlanBell> how about 20:00 UTC today/tomorrow?
<AlanBell> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=5&month=6&year=2010&hour=21&min=0&sec=0&p1=136
<rww> I'm working until 2300 UTC
<AlanBell> hmm, thats midnight for me
<rww> hrm
<AlanBell> same for tomorrow?
 * rww double-checks the dates involved here
<rww> Tomorrow (Sunday), I'm working 2pm to 6pm my time, so 2200 to 0200 Monday your time
<rww> so a couple of hours before then would work
<AlanBell> yep, before then would be great
<rww> I'd guess we won't need more than an hour?
<AlanBell> shouldn't think so
<AlanBell> ok, lets try to catch akgraner at some point then
<rww> only downside is that that's early-afternoon in akgranerland, and she might be busy on Sundays, iono
<rww> but we can figure something out hopefully
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> elky: want to talk about the ufa stuff?
<elky> what about it?
<maco> whats ufa?
<elky> ubuntuforall
<elky> something jono came up with in 2007, i set up wiki info and a mailing list, then nobody, not even jono, had any input for it.
<czajkowski> maco: late one for you
<maco> yeah im staying up all night. have a report to finish
<maco> ooh ok i remember it just never saw it abbreviated
<czajkowski> maco: when is i due?
<maco> tonight
<maco> more like a few hours ago but meh
<maco> im going with "email it before the professor wakes up"
<czajkowski> ah tis still friday
<maco> yes its friday til i wake up on saturday ;-)
<czajkowski> maco: get off irc maddem
<czajkowski> :p
<valorie> maco is sounding a bit burnt out
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} to maco
<maco> yeah i know. i was takin a break between papers. i already turned in one of the 2 three hours ago
<czajkowski> maco: shite
<czajkowski> maco: talk about pressure
<czajkowski> maco: hope you get it done and then SLEEEP
<elky> I anticipate we'll see her again next week sometime :P
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-06
 * AlanBell pokes akgraner with an immutable page
<akgraner> hey AlanBell just logged back in  - what's up?
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-03
<lumos> hey girls
<lumos> do any shopping
<maco> only for computer parts!
<maco> very happy with the new 500GB 7200 RPM hard drive
<maco> 7200RPM = <3
<Cheri703> nice!
<maco> next time i get a new computer, i am not settling for 5400 again
<maco> SSD at large sizes still way too much money, but the extra $50 or so for 7200rpm is well worth it
<pleia2> yeah, I only use the 5400s on my backup servers
<JanC> the 5400rpm's in my NAS are faster than the 7200rpm ones in my desktop though  :P
<JanC> (as they have a much higher data density)
<maco> next time a troll asks that, can we just start talking about recent hardware acquisitions to throw them off?
<maco> like, before the ban?
<maco> yeah, i know....dont play with your food before you eat it...
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-04
<nigelb> maco: how the.. don't play with food before you eat and trolls... o_o
<jledbetter> nigelb, They don't taste very good
<nigelb> jledbetter: heh
<pleia2> btw, we have a bunch of open bugs on our new wiki theme and I've got a server prepped to launch sunday which I'll toss moin on and give folks access who want to help fix the theme
<pleia2> the bugs, for those who are interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-05
<jledbetter> pleia2, I'm interested but swamped today. When is the timeframe?
<pleia2> jledbetter: we'll do testing throughout the next couple weeks, hopefully we can knock out the bugs in that much time :) but it'll take as long as it takes I guess
<nigelb> ok, so we have the Ada Lovelace day coming up and AlanBell and I volunteered to help organize a competition.
<AlanBell> suckers
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> we're brainstorming on what to run as the competition
<nigelb> we've already done "write up on how you got involved with Ubuntu" and "photos of little girls working with Ubuntu"
<AlanBell> should be geeky, and Ubuntu related
<nigelb> akk suggested "Do a project, not just write something? Write a program, make Ada-themed baked goods, draw a graphic."
<AlanBell> and should further the goals of the project
<nigelb> and another suggestion is an RHoK style event where folks can suggest 'problems' and other set of people can 'solve' them
<nigelb> More suggestions welcome :)
<pleia2> RHoK?
<AlanBell> random hacks of kindness
<nigelb> http://www.rhok.org/
<IdleOne> http://www.rhok.org
<IdleOne> :)
<AlanBell> but Ubuntu themed
<nigelb> I've never been to an actual event (one ran in my city this weekend), but I've read about it
<nigelb> Like, what if we were to have people interested in hardware-ideas and implementation (I'm thinking about Arduinos)
<nigelb> ugh, client gobbled one line
<nigelb> AlanBell: Do we have to keep it Ubuntu related?
<AlanBell> if we want silbs to hand over prizes it might help
<nigelb> Yeah, that's the question I have "women in tech" vs "women in ubuntu"
<AlanBell> maybe something like ideas for unity lenses or something
<nigelb> hrm, Unity lenses is actually a good idea.
<AlanBell> so you might want an etsy or ravellry lens or something
<nigelb> Ok, I'm going to open an etherpad so people can reply later in one place
<nigelb> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/RKITOIjo1B
<nigelb> Ok, I've added the notes of everything we've talked about so far.
<nigelb> Please add ideas/notes to the ideas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 9 June 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-05-30
<pleia2> wrt new user in channel, we were warned about this user (they aren't looking to talk women in tech)
<IdleOne> you mean the one with the nick that can almost fool you into thinking it was someone you know
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-05-31
<pdurbin> hmm. I'm pretty terrible at figuring out lyrics. anyone want to add to http://pad.progval.net/p/U31iBrb42t (lyrics for ANITA DRAKE - CRAWLING ON THE GROUND (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bjbiP2Ks2o ) "It's for some feminist friends" according to http://irclog.perlgeek.de/linuxvillage/2013-05-30#i_7134706
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-02
<pdurbin> 'I just seem to have a difficult time relating to other "normal" women in tech.' --Amy Rich at https://plus.google.com/110918605531791372572/posts/NTs2xn5dzu3
<pleia2> not everyone is cut out for being a mentor (indeed, we often have to explain to people that not all women involved in this project are all the women in ubuntu, only those who see the problem and want a way to help)
<pleia2> it is nice to hear that some women don't have challenges :)
<pdurbin> yeah, no kidding. I had the same thought
<pleia2> I'm sure it helps to stay "one of the guys" with similar geeky interests, I probably could have avoided a lot of trouble if I stayed there
<pleia2> turns out that as much as I enjoyed that, I also enjoy the company of other women and want to see more :)
<pdurbin> sure
<pdurbin> the interesting thing about that post to me is that there seems to be some unfinished business
<pdurbin> like she wants to help
<pdurbin> she wants to give back to the community
<pdurbin> but she's not sure the best way
<pleia2> it's difficult if you don't see the problem, in her case I'd say just continuing to be awesome is the way to go, just seeing other women in the industry helps
<pleia2> not all of us have to be proactive about it
<pdurbin> yeah, that's the feedback I gave, basically. please keep being awesome
<pleia2> actually, if all of us were, that would take away from all of our careers and we'd be playing catchup even more
<pdurbin> sure. makes sense
 * pleia2 has had to tone back her own involvement as career stuff took over
<svaksha> pdurbin: i've also met women who dont want to rock the boat. They will quietly toe the line their male friends draw as they dont want to upset them or 'lose' their friendship.
 * svaksha finds it strange, but mileages vary.
<svaksha> Btw, sometimes even men dont know how to deal with it: http://mail.python.org/pipermail/inpycon/2013-March/006160.html
<svaksha> or they may not see it as a problem, until someone points it out.
<pdurbin> svaksha: interesting. I've never thought about the difference between objectification vs. sexualization. makes sense, I guess
<pdurbin> now this, this is ridiculous: http://metacircus.com/hacking/2011/10/23/lispy-abuse-of-ruby-local-functions.html
<pdurbin> via "PSA: Please don't start your blog posts out by alluding to violence against women, jesus christ" at https://twitter.com/steveklabnik/status/338083997194256384
<valorie> uh, not sure calling out on twitter is the best way to handle it, but better than remaining silent, I suppose
<pdurbin> on the T in Boston we hear all the time "if you see something, say something"
<valorie> the good thing about the tweet is that it calls out the behavior, not the person
<pdurbin> yep
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-05-31
<brushdemon> .>.
